# Does the Oberon Kindle Touch cover fit the Paperwhite?



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

I have someone willing to sell me a used Touch cover, but I need to know if they fit the new Paperwhites. The dimensions are very slightly different, so it should fit. But has anyone tried it? Would love to pick up this used cover if it would work.

TIA,
Beth


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Touch Oberon and I just tried my Paperwhite in it.  The biggest difference is that the Paperwhite is shorter than the Touch.  The Paperwhite fits of course, but it slides up and down in the straps, it's not tight.  It doesn't slide to the point that it would fall out (with normal use), but it is very loose.  If I REALLY wanted to use the Touch Oberon with the PW I would do it, but be aware that extra care would be needed, because it is loose.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I currently use my Oberon Celtic Hounds Touch cover with my Paperwhite.  THE PW is a bit looser fit than the Touch but not enough to endanger the PW.  I've been using the KTouch Oberon since the PW was released and I have no intention of buying a new PW Oberon cover.  I'd rather spend the money on books than another Oberon cover.


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

I had the top left strap of my Kindle Touch Oberon adjusted today to fit the Paperwhite and it's made a world of difference. I actually started a similar thread about this a few months ago, you can see what I did with my Oberon here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128466.msg2027275.html#msg2027275

Will also be adding pictures to that thread in a bit


----------

